# What is the easiest music you know?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Tell us which one...Do you like it?

Personally I don't like easy music. Do you?

Moonlight sonata (the Beethoven one), it is very easy and I hate it! I love the Debussy's one though.

Nutcracker, I hate it deeply.

I Brindisi from Traviata, Ugh!

Easy music makes me feel mentally challenged...LOL

I could say many others.


À bientôt!

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Easiest music... Mozart.

You're not a I-IV-V-I kind of person, are you? I'm more of a vii5+-i myself.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

"Hot Cross Buns" is pretty easy. I have to teach it every year to my beginners.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Aramis: _How happy I am_! It is really awful. LOL LOL triple LOL

about your comment:

Huilunsoittaja

You're not a I-IV-V-I kind of person, are you? I'm more of a vii5+-i myself.

I do not understand.


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Arvo Pärt. I do not like it.

Most pop music; I dislike most of it.

The effort we must consent to understand Schoenberg Webern et alii has several advantages. Once we understand them, our pleasure is that much greater. The hard work somehow renews our interest in music (just as the greater modernists renew music itself). What more, the analytical faculties we must develop to understand it can help renew our interest in - and deepen our enjoyment of - the music of the past - if we apply it to the appreciation of Mozart Beethoven etc. What is does is transform us from passive and therefore superficial listeners, into active and knowledgeable people.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

My god that is awful


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

He's making fun of Mozart for being unoriginal. He uses too many I-IV-V-I progressions. Occasionally you'll find a ii or vi but only very rarely. Yes, Mozart is stupidly simple sometimes and not worth its weight in paper.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know what you mean by 'easy'. To listen to, or to play?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Frere Jaques is easy. Mary Had a Little Lamb is easy. Greensleeves is easy. Is this what you are talking about?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

John Cage, _4'33"_. I perform it all the time.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*when you analyze...it is interesting*


```
The effort we must consent to understand Schoenberg Webern et alii has several advantages. Once we understand them, our pleasure is that much greater. The hard work somehow renews our interest in music (just as the greater modernists renew music itself). What more, the analytical faculties we must develop to understand it can help renew our interest in - and deepen our enjoyment of - the music of the past - if we apply it to the appreciation of Mozart Beethoven etc. What is does is transform us from passive and therefore superficial listeners, into active and knowledgeable people.
```
I agree plenty
The challeng is worth.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> Frere Jaques is easy. Mary Had a Little Lamb is easy. Greensleeves is easy. Is this what you are talking about?


The answer is NO.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*well...*

When I created this thread I had "easy to listen to" in mind...not to play...I can't play decently an easy work...I am so bad!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Мне нравица трудная музика.

мартин


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Мне нравица трудная музика.
> 
> мартин


اس شکست، بوڑھے آدمی


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> When I created this thread I had "easy to listen to" in mind...not to play...I can't play decently an easy work...I am so bad!
> 
> Martin


As I wrote above, John Cage's _4'33"_ is the perfect example - easy to listen to and even easier to perform (even I can do both at once).


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, I like 'easy' music (whatever that is). I like 'difficult' music also, but I don't see why 'easy' music' as a rule is inferior. If anything, a J.Strauss waltz is either charming or it isn't. A lily Allen tune is either catchy or it isn't. There's no camouflage. Difficult music can be totally unispired but sound more important than it is because people are impressed by the complexity. I'm not. All you need to write complex music is an education. What you need to create good music is inspiration, and someone who creates 'easy' music can be just as inspired as someone who creates 'difficult' music.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Aramis said:


>


Oh I love that song.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

It's a skill to see the creativity in simple music as well as that in more complex music.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Weber clarinet quintet. Pretty accesible, but amazing piece.
Maybe Dvorak 9th. Not in a shallow way, but it got me hooked from the first note.
Dont think that easy music is bad or boring. I think if you can 'get' music from first listening, maybe its the composer's success.
P.S. 
I dont think that Arvo Part is easy although he doesnt tend to modulate a lot.
גם אני יודע לכתוב בעוד שפה


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I do not understand.


You don't like conventional chord progressions, therefore you don't like conventional music. You prefer originality.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some 'easy' music I like to listen to once in a while or even a lot. But I think that much music that appears 'easy' on the surface really has quite a bit of complexity and nuance. Take a Haydn symphony or Johan Strauss waltz. They were able to produce works using the same template which has a lot of variety, so it doesn't sound cookie-cutter.

One piece of 'easy' music which I absolutely hate is Ferde Grofe's _Grand Canyon Suite_. I cringe to even think about it. So trite and orchestrated by the textbook, I'd say there are many non-classical composers whose music is much more interesting than this (take Burt Bacharach or Claude Bolling, for example, they could run rings around Grofe any day). My problem with Grofe is that his music panders to the lowest common denominator. He assumed listeners were morons. He even lacked inspiration to write anything else - so we have the Huckleberry Finn, Mississipi, Death Valley, Hudson River, Niagara Falls suites (and the list probably goes on). This is Americana at it's cheapest and worst, even excellent conductors like Bernstein & Morton Gould couldn't wring an ounce of artistic merit from this dross. & Grofe's orchestration of Gershwin's _Rhapsody in Blue _just sounds boring to my ears. Just compare it to Gershwin's _Piano Concerto in F_, which the composer orchestrated himself, and is much more gratifying for the listener...

*anti-Grofe rant over* (& now I'll "get a life")...


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You don't like conventional chord progressions, therefore you don't like conventional music. You prefer originality.


Then I would say there are different kinds of creativity (originality). And how many pieces are completely and totally original as to have no influences or precursors? Probably none. And really I don't think complexity/simplicity is necessarily about the first being creative and the second not. Some complex music may sound quite stale and some simple music quite fresh.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Easy to listen to? Well, there are times that I feel like listening to some easy listening, but other times, I want something more complex to listen to.

さて、誰もがそれをやっている場合は...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I love me some Mozart Horn Concertos when I want easy and fun!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I love me some Mozart Horn Concertos when I want easy and fun!


I assume you mean "easy to listen to" because I can assure you they are not at all easy to play. :trp:


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

C Major Scale, Twinkle Twinkle Little Star, Final Fantasy Victory Theme, Chromatic Scale.

You could try Final Fantasy I and II Piano Solo Sheet Music. CATALOG: 428510007X.

Available here:

http://www.squaresound.com/final-fantasy-i-and-ii-piano-solo-sheet-music-p29797.html


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> John Cage, _4'33"_. I perform it all the time.


So easy to perform, I can play it in my sleep! :tiphat:


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

You can also pick out the Japanese Folk Song Sakura. But I only know the first bit.

It's a quick way of learning a new sound fast. It sounds very depictive of Japan with only a few notes.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I have*

I have nothing against easy music nor to the fact that Jhar26 likes easy music more than complicate music as I could see she said in another group....

Mozart was simple and THIS IS THE MAIN REASON HE IS POPULAR nowadays. People are too stressed.

I remember when I went to Budapest, I was a fanatic of Béla Bartók. I met a guy twice my age (I was 17) and asked him, which one do you prefer, Bartók or Kodály? "I prefer Kodály", he said smiling...(Kodály is quite simple and beautiful folkloric music). "I work very hard and I am stressed, Bartók is not ideal for stressed people".

We live in a highly stressed society...Many people want a _break_!

I understand that, I blame nobody!

Martin


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

True the above and sometimes after a hard day there is nothing better than some cheerful music, one of my favourites is the overture as well as the various dances from Smetana's 'The Bartered Bride':






EDIT: sorry, i dont know what that video was or how it got here, but ive changed it now.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

There is a difference between "simple" and "simplistic" or "simple-minded". One might also do well to recognize that difficulty or complexity is no measure of artistic merit.

A rather "simple" portrait:










a far more complex one:










The first painting, by Raphael, is by far the greater painting... one of the greatest portraits ever created.

The same surely hold true of music. There is no assurance that the more complex work is the better one. This prejudice seems rather like that of the teenager who imagines that the greatest guitarist is the one who can fit the most notes within a set number of bars. There are works that are incredibly complex which I love (Bach's organ pieces or WTC, the finale to Mozart's Jupiter symphony, Wagner's operas, etc...) and there are works of the most simple beauty (Faure's Requiem, Schubert's lieder, and yes, Beethoven's Moonlight sonata).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, I like 'easy' music (whatever that is). I like 'difficult' music also, but I don't see why 'easy' music' as a rule is inferior. If anything, a J.Strauss waltz is either charming or it isn't. A lily Allen tune is either catchy or it isn't. There's no camouflage. Difficult music can be totally unispired but sound more important than it is because people are impressed by the complexity. I'm not. All you need to write complex music is an education. What you need to create good music is inspiration, and someone who creates 'easy' music can be just as inspired as someone who creates 'difficult' music.

I largely agree. I remember reading a discussion with Manet in which he declared that it wasn't the great multi-figure painting that was the most difficult to pull off, but rather the painting (like the above Raphael) of a single isolated figure. The painting with a lot going on is immediately likely to seduce, but it takes a special ability to make something of great simplicity resonate and hold the attention.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I think we're talking more about quality vs. lack of a certain quality rather than simplicity vs. complexity. Of course, the two are related. But I think that we can safely say that, although they are both simple, something like Beethoven's _Moonlight Sonata_ contains more qualities of artistic merit than Grofe's _Grand Canyon Suite_ (my punching bag on this thread, it appears)...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> like Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata contains more qualities of artistic merit than Grofe's Grand Canyon Suite (my punching bag on this thread, it appears)...
> __________________


I don't like Beethoven's moonlight sonata and know very tad gran Canyon, I can't say...

About Smetanas's opera...it is wonderful.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*simple...but awesome!!!!!*






Martin


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Aramis said:


>


Oh dear! What was that? 

Some part of me liked it though. 

I have to get rid of that part.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*again, Tres picos?*

maybe you like Russian language!

I love Russian language.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*not nice*

I guess nobody has listened to the music I posted by Mozart!

Listen to it, please!!!

Martin


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> maybe you like Russian language!
> 
> I love Russian language.
> 
> Martin


yeah, this guy is singing in Russian


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*yes*

Yes, not in Arabic.

Martin


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't like Beethoven's moonlight sonata...

That isn't really much by way of proof that the Moonlight Sonata is simple-minded or bad... anymore than if I were to say "I don't like Russian music, Russian literature (overrated) or the Russian language.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I have nothing against easy music nor to the fact that Jhar26 likes easy music more than complicate music as I could see she said in another group....
> 
> Martin


Really? I don't remember saying that. Could be that I said something like that because I felt provoked or because I exaggerated to make my point. But in truth I don't like easy music more than complicated music. I don't like complicated music more than easy music either. I just like what I consider to be 'good music' - period.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*sorry*


```
Really? I don't remember saying that. Could be that I said something like that because I felt provoked or because I exaggerated to make my point. But in truth I don't like easy music more than complicated music. I don't like complicated music more than easy music either. I just like what I consider to be 'good music' - period. 
__________________
```
I'm sorry, I missunderstood.

Martin


----------



## hemidemisemiquaver (Apr 22, 2011)

Hardly anything can get easier than Chopsticks, to my view.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Oh, this is so sad and annoying to listen to...yes, yes,...simple music makes you feel dumb...keep stroking that ego and move on...some of us have a much deeper understanding of music and know that how complicated something is to play does not dictate in any way whatsoever the true complexity of the piece or in any way how amazing the music can be, even if it's merely comprised of a few simple chords...weeee, weeeee...i feel so stupid i'm playing the same thing over and over...i need some difficult stuff here to make me feel valid...i'm just a very needy person...oh, weeee...did the little piggy cry weee weee weeeee all the way home...he sure did...


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> John Cage, _4'33"_. I perform it all the time.


All three movements consecutively?
It must've been real lonely.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I like music that uses exactly as much as it needs to use in order to do what it wants to do.


----------

